# Sardines! Cheap and healthy!



## Bevvie (Jun 17, 2017)

Yup, I feed sardines too. Like you Vita, I'll put some in with regular food. Based on the slurping and tongue motions after eating (not to mention the eye pleading look for "more please") I would say Copper much prefers sardines to a capsule of fish oil. 

The article you posted about fish oil capsules was also very interesting. Whenever possible, I prefer to get vitamins from food rather than a capsule.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Bevvie said:


> ...Whenever possible, I prefer to get vitamins from food rather than a capsule.


I enthusiastically agree.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I actually gave Buck a raw sardine and after puzzling about it for a minute, he ate it. He loves the ones in the tins. We laugh that it’s his Swedish heritage. He once ruined a trout dinner I had planned by snatching one of the filets and eating it I only had two.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Yup - Asta loves sardines too.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Mine had sardines and mackerel this morning (it was meant to be just sardines, but I didn't have my lenses in and the tins are the same colour!).


----------



## PrettyPartis (Sep 5, 2017)

A couple questions for those feeding sardines. 

We have two, 10 month old (approx. 6# & 4#), and one, 4 month old (just over 2#) toy poodle. We feed top quality dry food, and have recently been feeding some raw chicken feet.

First I'm curious if you feed the sardines in water or in oil? If you are using the "in oil" type do you let them also "eat" the oil?

The first time you feed them sardines, how many do you give at one time? 

I guess I'm thinking that sardines might be "pretty rich" for their systems based on what they've been eating and I'm worried about them getting sick, throwing up, diarrhea, etc.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Bella (a tpoo) is now up to a half can of sardines in oil 2x week. I drain the can first of most, but not all, of the oil, b/c I'm also not sure if it would be too rich for her if I let her eat all of it.

I could feed her sardines in water, but only had a 10 cans of the ones in oil when I began (I like them once in awhile on crackers and caught a sale). She's never had diarrhea or thrown up from this, and she still eats kibble and other baked meats/poultry/ham/fish that I sometimes have for dinner.


----------



## PrettyPartis (Sep 5, 2017)

Oh Dear!!!! Hopefully we've not created (3 little) monsters. We opened a can which had 5 sardines (in water) in it, so each of the bigger ones got a whole sardine and the smaller one got 1/2 of one. They all LOVED it and begged for more. Each of them would of eaten all 5 if we had let them.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh yes, Molly thinks those little fishies are very tasty too!
I tried giving her one of my fish oil capsules thinking she'd like it too, but nope, she wouldn't touch it, even after I pierced with a fork so she could smell the fishiness!!!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oliver loves the sardines from Wild Planet in olive oil, and even convinced nervous me to try them. Delicious! Ol loves eating "fissies" whenever offered.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Another vote for sardines here! Oil or brine I drain well, but they also love the ones in tomato. I used to add a little dry bread, in case just sardines might be a bit rich, but they seem fine without it. They are noticeably thirstier on fishy days - it worried me at first until I made the connection.


----------

